# Someone please help me...



## LadyEstes (Jul 18, 2015)

I am not what you would call "computer savvy" but I do know enough about computers to know when there is a problem that I 'may' have caused [maybe:whistling:] the thing I don't know is how or what I did to mess it up. Here's the deal: My laptop first started having issues when I was playing the sims 3. It just froze and shut down with no warning. Then when I turned it back on it did the same thing when I played again. So I decided to watch a movie on hulu aaaaaaand it froze and shut down again, this time with a little blue screen that said:KMODE_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED
It just went downhill from there:nonono:. Now every time I play a movie or watch hulu/netflix for more than 40 minutes it shuts down or freezes with a different blue screen message each time. Such as: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION Win32k.sys and one other that I cant remember right now. My pc is:

Gateway with AMD Athlon(tm) II Dual-Core M300 2.00 GHz with 4.00 GB installed RAM 
64-bit operating system x64-based processor that used to run on Win 7 But was updated to Win 8.1 in March of last year.

Please help me before I unleash massive violence on this computer:banghead: :angry:
Please...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

When was the last time the video card driver was updated?

Let's take a look at your system temperatures. Follow this guide here: 

How to check your system temperatures - Tech Support Forum


----------



## LadyEstes (Jul 18, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> When was the last time the video card driver was updated?
> 
> ...


Hi! Thank you for responding so swiftly!

I updated the video card in May of this year.

How I would _*LOVE*_ to follow that guide but now my laptop has entered an endless bootloop and wont load to my desktop. So, right now I am using a friends laptop. 

I'm so frustrated. Is there another way to give you the information you need?

(oh and I dont have any installation cd's or external hard drives) just a laptop, cord, and a mouse)


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi, can you unplug the laptop and remove the battery as well, then press and hold the power button for 30 seconds.
Then place the battery back in and attempt to start the laptop back up.
If that doesn't help, then you may have to unplug then unscrew and remove the access panels on the base and remove the sticks of Ram, there may be one or two, remove both, with assistance if needed.
Then place them back in and ensure they are seated correctly, this may also help get past the boot loop issue.


----------



## LadyEstes (Jul 18, 2015)

Panther063 said:


> Hi, can you unplug the laptop and remove the battery as well, then press and hold the power button for 30 seconds.
> Then place the battery back in and attempt to start the laptop back up.
> If that doesn't help, then you may have to unplug then unscrew and remove the access panels on the base and remove the sticks of Ram, there may be one or two, remove both, with assistance if needed.
> Then place them back in and ensure they are seated correctly, this may also help get past the boot loop issue.


Oh thank you, thank you, thank you! It's back on and running! Now to solve my next problem...


----------



## LadyEstes (Jul 18, 2015)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> When was the last time the video card driver was updated?
> 
> ...


 
Ok I didn't know how to take a screenshot but I did save the stats...


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

See this here:

How to post a screenshot - Tech Support Forum


----------



## LadyEstes (Jul 18, 2015)

Okay, so here are the screenshots from being idle for 5 minutes: IDLE1
and running a movie for five minutes: IDLE2


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

85C on a movie is quite high and when gaming I bet your hitting even higher.

Is the PC free from any dust inside the case? Are you using the stock cooler and no other laptop cooling add-on?


----------



## LadyEstes (Jul 18, 2015)

Oh wow, you are most likely very correct. No wonder my computer gets so hot when I'm playing a game! Ummmm...'stock cooler'? Please elaborate in layman's terms. Is that some type of program or....?

And yes everything in my house is dust free. I'm a complete and total clean freak. I can sense dust. lol:grin:


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

It's a laptop so it will only have the factory fitted fan installed.
The laptop was manufactured January 2009, and is getting on in age, there is the possibility that it may need to be cleaned internally and have the thermal paste on the Processor renewed.
It is running at 100% @ 80 plus degrees during the movie, and as such the temperature is causing it to run slower, less than half speed.

Edit: strangely HWMonitor shows the ATI mobility graphics not to be functioning.
If you can navigate through Control Panel to Device Manager and look for any yellow exclamation marks relating to graphics then update them.
This can be done by right clicking on the item, then selecting update driver, allow online search if necessary please.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

For laptops, you might want to look in investing one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/Cooler-Master...pebp=1437271380416&perid=15885XA4ST841MWBXRPR


----------



## LadyEstes (Jul 18, 2015)

I know! (about the graphics drivers) But everytime I try to update the flippin driver it tells me that the driver is up to date and it shuts down, then that gall-darn blue screen pops up with the .sys error message!! You see why I'm on the verge of tossing this God-forsaken laptop out the bloomin window!!cmad:


----------



## LadyEstes (Jul 18, 2015)

Side note:
I also tried updating the driver through the manufacture's website but when the AMD Catalyst tried to install the AMD HDMI sound driver it shut down again with this error message: SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED (AtihdWB6.sys)
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Let's see if our team can figure it out:

Please read *all* of the following instructions found here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ons-windows-8-windows-7-and-vista-452654.html 

After reading *all* of the instructions found above post the required logs in a new thread: BSOD, App Crashes And Hangs 

Please note that the BSOD team is very busy and will get to you in due time. If you do not get a reply within 72 hours then you may bump the post. 

*Do not post any logs here!*


----------

